

Ask PG: Why is your website with a constrained width but not HN? - maigret

Your website http://paulgraham.com/articles.html , being constrained in width, is a firm acceptance of the typography rules that advocate containing the width of text lines strongly. So why is HN almost full-width, where the uppermost comments have the most width and get almost hard to read?
======
cstrat
Would be nice if the comments were posted in inline-blocks with a set width.
So they could cascade while still retaining their width...

